# libobs - documentation?  Example programs?



## Steve Baker (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi!

It seems that I'm in need of using the libobs library to incorporate video streaming from a large, pre-existing C++/Linux application.  YouTube recommends OBS for video streaming into their system from Linux - so this is my first choice.   I'm running my app on a headless server - so the OBS GUI is a problem for me.

So it looks like I need the libobs API.

There was a thread here about a year ago that said that there was no actual documentation for libobs - but maybe a Doxygen output.  Is that still the case?   If so, where is the Doxygen stuff?

Are there any example programs - or some other OpenSource package that uses libobs in a relatively simple manner?

If all else fails, is it possible to identify a small number of files from the OBS tool itself that might give me a starting point?

Basically, anything that'll give me a handle on where to get started would be good !

If I can do this, I'd be very happy to donate a sample program and some basic "How To" documentation back to the community when I have it figured out.

(I'm C/C++/Linux/Graphics fluent).

TIA

  -- Steve


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 21, 2015)

If you want the quickest means to know the API, check out obs.h (everything, UI, and modules), obs-module.h (creating modules/plugins), obs-source.h (creating sources), obs-output.h (creating outputs), obs-encoder.h (creating encoders), and obs-service.h (creating services). The graphics API can be found in libobs/graphics/graphics.h.

After the next patch, work is going to be done on improving the documentation to make it more accessible. If you'd like to contribute an example program and/or how-to guide, I think that could be very helpful.


----------



## Steve Baker (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks!

I've been combing through those headers for most of this morning,  I'm gradually writing an OBS API "Hello World" - I'd be happy to contribute it when I have something working.

It's quite challenging to write this without any real example of use though...so I'll be back to ask questions!


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 21, 2015)

All the modules in the plugins directory of obs-studio use the API. Check out the image source for example.


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm going to be spending my time cleaning up the API and writing documentation after 0.12.0 is released.  0.13.0 will be pretty heavily dedicated to API and API docs.


----------



## Steve Baker (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome!

If there is anything I can do to help to move this along - please let me know.


----------

